# Avatar



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

What is the best software to bring an avatar down to the 100x70 limitation. Photoshop is just too darn expensive.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Not sure if it's the best but I use Gimp.
http://www.gimp.org/


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would suggest irfanview. Much lighter weight than the gimp. 

http://www.irfanview.net/


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Oooh, I like that one too but i generally only use it for viewing images not manipulatingthem. I forgot it can resize.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Try Paint.Net.... it's free!


----------



## jerry downing (Mar 7, 2004)

I got it. I used Windows Photo Gallery which I already had. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

The "Image Resizer" powertoy is what I use... and it is a must for any PC I use... It adds the option to resize any picture that you right click on...

Download here: http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/Downloads/powertoys/Xppowertoys.mspx


----------

